# My "finals and papers are done!" haul!



## radarlove (Dec 20, 2008)

I had a pretty tough semester school-wise, so I decided to treat myself. I am so excited about this haul. I am building up my eyeshadow collection - I have 9 MAC shadows now! I bought some of these thanks to recommendations from you lovely folks!

MAC has really impressed me. I've always been into NARS, Stila, Bobbi Brown and other high end brands. But MAC's eyeshadows are the most reliably awesome and they have such a huge selection of colours. They also make mixing and matching really fun and easy! Plus they are cheaper than some of those other brands and in many cases are of higher quality - I think I'm a MAC shadow convert for life!

Anyways, here's my haul:






All in the packaging! 5 shadows and the 217 brush!





Copperplate, Woodwinked, All That Glitters, Sable, Ricepaper






I love them all, can't wait to try them out! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

Love the colors!
Great Haul =]


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2008)

That is the best reason to haul - enjoy!


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh you got some great neutrals! I love all that glitters so much


----------



## nikki (Dec 21, 2008)

Great stuff!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 21, 2008)

great haul! enjoy!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow those are really great starter colors!

Are you new to mac?  Do you know about the eyeshadow pans and the 15-pallette?


----------



## radarlove (Dec 21, 2008)

I do know about them and I'd like to get a palette. But I'm too scared to depot =/!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 21, 2008)

I love all those colors!! A great starter haul


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radarlove* 

 
_I do know about them and I'd like to get a palette. But I'm too scared to depot =/!_

 
You can buy eyeshadows in pot form or pan form.  In the pan form theres already a label and a cute little magnet attached in the back so you can easily place them inside the palette + its $11 vs $14 and you can Back 2 MAC them as well!

Its very very easy to depot if you dont have a flat iron i would use a candle

YouTube - How to Depot MAC eyeshadows

YouTube - MAC Makeup Depotting eyeshadow using a candle


----------



## radarlove (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help! Can you buy pan shadows from any store or just pro stores?

We have a pro store here in Toronto but I have 3 counters closer to me so I'm lazy, haha.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 21, 2008)

ohhh im so glad you treated yourself!!!! I know what you mean about a hard semester.... Im a freshman now in college and im a pre-med major so the transition was so hard for me but i made it Just fine!!! i been told the first semester is always the hardest.... I also did a major haul when i got my gradess!!! CONGRATSS girl!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 21, 2008)

Most of my fav colors!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

Great haul!  Ricepaper was my very first MAC e/s!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radarlove* 

 
_Thanks for your help! Can you buy pan shadows from any store or just pro stores?

We have a pro store here in Toronto but I have 3 counters closer to me so I'm lazy, haha._

 
Nope you cant go to a counter [the ones that are in the department stores], you can only get them in a pro or freestanding store [freestanding = mac's own little shop at the mall] or if you dont have a pro or freestanding store near you i think you can call through the mac pro number!


----------



## radarlove (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Nope you cant go to a counter [the ones that are in the department stores], you can only get them in a pro or freestanding store [freestanding = mac's own little shop at the mall] or if you dont have a pro or freestanding store near you i think you can call through the mac pro number!_

 
Thanks! I have 2 freestanding stores near me. Plus 1 counter. So I can get pan shadows at the regular stores...awesome. Thanks!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great haul you got some awesome colours!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 24, 2008)

love the colour selection!


----------

